# How long for anadrol to kick in?



## chucko (Mar 6, 2012)

About how long should i start see some strength and size(water weight) increase from 100MG adrol a day. Its been a little over a week and so far I have noticed noting - no difference in pumps, no water weight, no decreased appetite...nothing. Most of what I have read seems to indicate some size and strength gains after only 3-4 days.


----------



## delarosa13 (Mar 6, 2012)

Perhaps give it another week, and see how it goes. In my experience I noticed effects within the first week at 50mg. Every body is different. That is if your gear is legit. Have you tried pushing yourself in your sessions?


----------



## Imosted (Mar 6, 2012)

You should feel it within the first week, at least you should be getting some headaches from 100mg a day.


----------



## GFR (Mar 6, 2012)

The one time I ran it I more then felt it within one week, my strength gains in 2 weeks was fucking amazing....my bench went up 45lbs in about 12 days.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 6, 2012)

Imosted said:


> You should feel it within the first week, at least you should be getting some headaches from 100mg a day.



Are the headaches caused from an increase in BP?


----------



## jimm (Mar 6, 2012)

got sum for my next cycle can wait to get back on ooooooooOOOshhh


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm in the same boat bro. I'm on 100mg ED and I'm 6days into it. I'm also on prop, NPP and suspension but it's not coming on as fast as I've heard from other people. Although I do look like I'm on. I have that nice rounded look if you know what I mean. Probably from holding water. 

My strength is just starting to go up. It's nothing crazy like what I've heard though. I've had zero headaches either.


----------



## chucko (Mar 6, 2012)

Im actually on 600mg each of Test E and Eq but I know those wont kick in for several weeks. I definitely have no headaches, maybe a slight bit nausea an hour or taking each dose. The brand is BD (50mg green tabs).


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 6, 2012)

4-5 days max for me and I start to feel the stuff coming on strong, and I also dose at 100mg ED.  I don't get headaches (only if I add dbol in there as well).  If you can't feel ANYTHING by the first week, I say it's bunk.....or far under dosed.  IMHO.



/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 6, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Are the headaches caused from an increase in BP?



I think the headaches are caused from the increase in your RBC.  

Anadrol will raise your RBC.  When that happens, sometimes you can get disturbed vision, headaches, and flushing may be present with increased numbers of RBCs.



/V


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 6, 2012)

If you had real Anadrol at a true 100mg/day you would easily notice something (weight and strength) in 4-7 days.  Period.


----------



## Pork Chop (Mar 6, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Are the headaches caused from an increase in BP?


 

that and increased blood flow... 

water ret  around heart makes me have chest pains if oxy is real at 100mg/d


----------



## dav1dg90 (Mar 6, 2012)

As everyone said, you should 200% be feeling it by now and if not, its 200% bunk no questions asked.


----------



## machinist9 (Mar 6, 2012)

I felt it in 5 days.pumps,little stronger,headaches and eating like crazy.I am only at 50 Mgs right now but going up to 100 tomorrow.test e and eq also.headaches feel better now that I am taking anastrolozole every other day. good luck with your cycle brother.


----------



## squigader (Mar 6, 2012)

If you haven't felt it by tomorrow, it's bunk. Definitely.


----------



## GFR (Mar 6, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> that and increased blood flow...
> 
> water ret  around heart makes me have chest pains if oxy is real at 100mg/d




Bro science and poor English at it's bets.


----------



## bundle (Mar 6, 2012)

dav1dg90 said:


> As everyone said, you should 200% be feeling it by now and if not, its 200% bunk no questions asked.


^ with a half 8-10 if ur not feeling it after a week...


----------



## littlekev (Mar 6, 2012)

at 100 mg a day you should know its working in a few days!


----------



## littlekev (Mar 6, 2012)

3-4


----------



## BigBird (Mar 7, 2012)

If you see no increase in size, water retention, pumps and strength within 2 weeks then you can rest assured your Drol is bunk.  Plain and simple.  There is no valid reason you would not experience any of the four previously mentioned Drol effects other than the "Drol" does not contain compound oxymetholone.  Period.


----------



## jimm (Mar 7, 2012)

you said your stuff was BD i know you cant name source but does it ryme with smittish paggon? if it does ur shit is bunk bud. 

The real BD wet out of busines years ago just couterfits out there now.


----------



## chucko (Mar 7, 2012)

jimm said:


> you said your stuff was BD i know you cant name source but does it ryme with smittish paggon? if it does ur shit is bunk bud.
> 
> The real BD wet out of busines years ago just couterfits out there now.


 
It was ordered from one of the sponsers here that has an orange banner.


----------



## AnthonyPiccari (Mar 7, 2012)

I am on Anadrol 50mg a day along with Test and other compounds, week 3 now. I started noticing effects by day 5. Now im literally gaining insane weight, going HARD in the gym, and feeling terrific. I was a dbol guy before this but Adrol IS THE FUCKEN SHIT! I hope ur shits not bunk bro cuz i want you to feel it at its best. Im not even going to 100mg per day bc i truly feel theres no need for me personally to do so.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 7, 2012)

Anyone ever throw in 30mg or so of dbol on top of their drol dose? I've been thinking about it. 

Anthony, I've always been a dbol guy too. THis is my first run with drol.


----------



## AnthonyPiccari (Mar 7, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Anyone ever throw in 30mg or so of dbol on top of their drol dose? I've been thinking about it.
> 
> Anthony, I've always been a dbol guy too. THis is my first run with drol.



I actually was taking 20mg of dbol while i was on Adrol the first two weeks of this cycle and loved it. Only problems was the ridiculous fucking lower back pumps that were just horrible. Running or any cardio was just impossible for longer then 5min intervals. But if u can handle that part and the sides hells yea go for it! LOTS OF FUN  30mg sounds good to me


----------



## AnthonyPiccari (Mar 7, 2012)

And your liver will probably file attempted murder charges against you. You might get it reduced to attempted liverslaughter but oh well,WORTH IT,


----------



## squigader (Mar 7, 2012)

chucko said:


> It was ordered from one of the sponsers here that has an orange banner.



I think you can name the sponsor.


----------



## IronPotato (Mar 7, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I'm in the same boat bro. I'm on 100mg ED and I'm 6days into it. I'm also on prop, NPP and suspension but it's not coming on as fast as I've heard from other people. Although I do look like I'm on. I have that nice rounded look if you know what I mean. Probably from holding water.
> 
> My strength is just starting to go up. It's nothing crazy like what I've heard though. I've had zero headaches either.


 

hope you have cash on hand for new clothes!

that should be good!


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 7, 2012)

AnthonyPiccari said:


> And your liver will probably file attempted murder charges against you. You might get it reduced to attempted liverslaughter but oh well,WORTH IT,


 
Man I believe that liver toxicity is highly over stated. I think I'm gonna add some blue hearts on top of my drol and see what happens. 




IronPotato said:


> hope you have cash on hand for new clothes!
> 
> that should be good!


 
My grandpa gave me the best advice ever: 

"Always wear loose fitting clothes. People will think you're not in shape/fat and try to pick a fight with you, then you beat the shit out of them." 

I don't walk around in tight ass clothes so I have room to grow.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 7, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Anyone ever throw in 30mg or so of dbol on top of their drol dose? I've been thinking about it.
> 
> Anthony, I've always been a dbol guy too. THis is my first run with drol.



Like I said, I've used the two before at the same time and it felt like my head was in a vice.  I couldn't deal with the headaches.  IMHO, pick one or the other....unless you don't get the headaches that I get.



/V


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 7, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> Like I said, I've used the two before at the same time and it felt like my head was in a vice.  I couldn't deal with the headaches.  IMHO, pick one or the other....unless you don't get the headaches that I get.
> /V



So far, a week in, and I have yet to get the slightest headache from the drol at 100mg ED. Maybe I'm lucky.


----------



## Acesopro (Mar 7, 2012)

Those don't look like the one's I got from BD "enthusiast" lab.


----------



## chucko (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm tempted to cut my drol dose in half and add in some dbol that I have left over (which I know is good). But then I guess I wouldnt know if the drol is actually doing anything or not.

Is it possible that I just do not respond to adrol? Today is 12days and last night at the gym there were defintitely no strength gains since I started - I could barely hit the same weight/reps as the othe week.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 8, 2012)

chucko said:


> About how long should i start see some strength and size(water weight) increase from 100MG adrol a day. Its been a little over a week and so far I have noticed noting - no difference in pumps, no water weight, no decreased appetite...nothing. Most of what I have read seems to indicate some size and strength gains after only 3-4 days.



By week 2 you should see differences in strength.
In week 1 with me and my buddy both we had sides: Cramping, back pumps, more cramping, and more back pumps--enough to make you wanna cry.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 8, 2012)

chucko said:


> I'm tempted to cut my drol dose in half and add in some dbol that I have left over (which I know is good). But then I guess I wouldnt know if the drol is actually doing anything or not.
> 
> Is it possible that I just do not respond to adrol? Today is 12days and last night at the gym there were defintitely no strength gains since I started - I could barely hit the same weight/reps as the othe week.



Everyone responds to drol.


----------



## AnthonyPiccari (Mar 8, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Man I believe that liver toxicity is highly over stated. I think I'm gonna add some blue hearts on top of my drol and see what happens.
> 
> Sloppy I agree sooooooo much. I guess i said that bc i felt thats what i was supposed to say when talking about mixing the two. In reality my blood tests showed elevated liver results but no where near the "danger zone" or even a level that super concerned my doc. So i would have to agree on that. AAANNND the liver is an amazing organ and can repair itself at an amazingly fast rate. So with proper supplementation, liver protection, and off time there should be no long term issues even when mixing both at higher levels.----Ant


----------



## IronPotato (Mar 8, 2012)

My grandpa gave me the best advice ever: 

"Always wear loose fitting clothes. People will think you're not in shape/fat and try to pick a fight with you, then you beat the shit out of them." 

I don't walk around in tight ass clothes so I have room to grow.[/QUOTE]


exactly,same here lol.

my girl doesn't like it,then when I do and I get looks...she says I don't think I like it so much! lol wear the baggy stuff lol...

in other words,you seem to think like me....if you don't look like you at least work out a little in xxl clothes,you aren't training hard enough!


----------



## the_anapolack (Mar 16, 2012)

glycerol/asprin is your friend


----------



## bigl67 (Nov 15, 2013)

Yeah real drols will kick in like 3-4 days and if you are running 100mg ED you will get headaches and nose bleeds been there done that. FELT GREAT!!!


----------

